# Lg 32lm3410



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 24, 2012)

Any reviews on LG 32LM3410?
I was going to buy LG 32LM6400 but came across this model and found its features better. This model is not shown on LG India's website but availabe in all lg exclusive stores please if anyone know anything about this model kindly share.

PS: Blu ray player is free with this model


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry its not 3410 its 32lm6410


----------



## ziaul (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,
Honestly there isn't much difference in both the models, LM6410 has built in wi-fi. PQ is same for both the models and if you want your TV to be connected to the internet all the time, this is the TV you should go for. If there is any other difference apart from this only LGWRSherlock will be able to tell you.

Ziaul


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 24, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Hi,
> Honestly there isn't much difference in both the models, LM6410 has built in wi-fi. PQ is same for both the models and if you want your TV to be connected to the internet all the time, this is the TV you should go for. If there is any other difference apart from this only LGWRSherlock will be able to tell you.
> 
> Ziaul



O yes you are right about the differences but am just apprehensive about the following things:

1.Refresh rate 6410 vs 6400
2.Why the t.v is not yet shown on lg india's website?
3.Is there no motion clarity index and related stuff (only refresh rate shown on lg australia's site no mci)
4.Are there any known problems with this particular model?


----------



## ziaul (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,
I think you should wait for LGWRSherlock's reply. As far as I know, there isn't much difference because I did ask this same question in several showrooms and got the same reply, that there isn't any difference apart from the wi-fi. But if you are still apprehensive, I would suggest you should stick with 32LM6400.

Ziaul


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 24, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Hi,
> I think you should wait for LGWRSherlock's reply. As far as I know, there isn't much difference because I did ask this same question in several showrooms and got the same reply, that there isn't any difference apart from the wi-fi. But if you are still apprehensive, I would suggest you should stick with 32LM6400.
> 
> Ziaul



Yes even i was thinking the same just that blu ray player seems exciting .


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 25, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Any reviews on LG 32LM3410?
> I was going to buy LG 32LM6400 but came across this model and found its features better. This model is not shown on LG India's website but availabe in all lg exclusive stores please if anyone know anything about this model kindly share.
> 
> PS: Blu ray player is free with this model



Thanks for your interest in an LG World Record product!  As ziaul already kindly mentioned, there is no difference between the LM6400 and LM6410 other than the wifi.  The LM6400 is WiFi-ready, whereas the LM6410 has built-in WiFi.  "WiFi-ready" means you must attach a WiFi dongle onto the the TV for to connect to a wireless network.  Built-in WiFi means the TV can connect to a wireless network straight out of the box.

Even though the LM6410 is not listed on the LG India website, it is indeed released in India.  If you want all of the official specifications, you can check out the LM6400 on the LG India website (Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 32LM6400 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN), and you can check out the LM6410 courtesy of the LG Singapore website (32" LM6410 Cinema 3D Smart TV : LED TV : LG Electronics Singapore).  I've already looked through all of the specifications listed on each page, and I can indeed confirm that the only difference is the WiFi-ready (LM6400) vs. WiFi built-in (LM6410).

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 25, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Thanks for your interest in an LG World Record product!  As ziaul already kindly mentioned, there is no difference between the LM6400 and LM6410 other than the wifi.  The LM6400 is WiFi-ready, whereas the LM6410 has built-in WiFi.  "WiFi-ready" means you must attach a WiFi dongle onto the the TV for to connect to a wireless network.  Built-in WiFi means the TV can connect to a wireless network straight out of the box.
> 
> Even though the LM6410 is not listed on the LG India website, it is indeed released in India.  If you want all of the official specifications, you can check out the LM6400 on the LG India website (Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 32LM6400 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN), and you can check out the LM6410 courtesy of the LG Singapore website (32" LM6410 Cinema 3D Smart TV : LED TV : LG Electronics Singapore).  I've already looked through all of the specifications listed on each page, and I can indeed confirm that the only difference is the WiFi-ready (LM6400) vs. WiFi built-in (LM6410).
> 
> ...


Just checked again LG INDIA website this is what i found:

LG 32LM6410 Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG India

1.Only the firmware and manual is available not the complete information about the specs. though i agree with you that most of other countries lg sites are showing complete specs but why not India? 
Isn't it something fishy?
Will they be updating the site in coming months ..Why is it happening should i be buying this tv over lm6400 considering the way the website is behaving.

Also will it be causing any problem with product registration and smart tv apps the tv has to offer whic are country specific and indian website is not showing the tv


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 31, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Just checked again LG INDIA website this is what i found:
> 
> LG 32LM6410 Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG India
> 
> ...



The website will definitely be updated within the coming months; there is no need to worry about that as our teams are already working on it!
As for your concern about production registration, there will be absolutely no problem with registering your TV as the LM6410 is recognized as having been launched in India -- it's just that the website takes a bit longer to update fully.

If you have any more questions, let me know!  I'll be happy to answer them for you.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## eduku (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, I am interested I buying a 32" LED TV in the 35-40 K price bracket, preferably with FHD 1080P and CMR>100 and if possible with 3D ready.
LGWRSherlock can you please give me details of suitable models from LG Electronics India that come within my budget and satisfying my requirements.
Thank you...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 17, 2012)

eduku said:


> Hello, I am interested I buying a 32" LED TV in the 35-40 K price bracket, preferably with FHD 1080P and CMR>100 and if possible with 3D ready.
> LGWRSherlock can you please give me details of suitable models from LG Electronics India that come within my budget and satisfying my requirements.
> Thank you...



Your best bet will be the 32LM6200.  This TV is full HD and utilizes passive 3D technology.  It also has Smart TV features, so if you connect this TV to the internet, you can watch YouTube videos or check your Facebook via your TV.  One more thing I will mention about this TV is that there is a USB slot, and this TV is capable of playing most video files.

If you have any more questions about this TV, please let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

